# Civilization 6 - Fragethread



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke hier haben sicher einige auch das neue Civ 6 geholt - ich selber hab nun auch "schon" 20h Spielzeit investiert und dabei 5 verschiedene Nationen gespielt, ein Spiel auch beendet, 4 weitere sind auch zum "Lernen" gedacht 

Und ich hätte da bereits ein paar Fragen:

- kennt jemand schon irgendwo eine Übersicht vlt als eine Art Tabelle, wo man die Spielfelder, Bauwerke, Viertel und Wunder aufgelistet und sehen kann, welche Boni die an benachbarte Felder/Bauwerke abgeben, welche Voraussetzungen nötig sind für den Bau oder einen Effekt usw.? Mir ist das nämlich schon "oft" passiert, dass ich etwas nicht bauen konnte, weil kein passendes Feld mehr frei war - und wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, dann hätte ich da passende Feld reserviert. zb hatte ich mal den Industriebezirk da gebaut, wo an sich super ein sinnvolles Wunder Platz gehabt hätte, und fürs Industriegebiet wäre auch woanders Platz gewesen.

- bei manchen Boni steht was von zB "plus 1 Gold aus Handel mit fremden Nationen" - zählen auch Stadtstaaten zu "fremden Nationen" ?

- wie wichtig ist Religion? Ich finde es furchtbar langwierig, eine Religion zu "entwickeln", in 2 Spielständen habe ich 3000 Glauben, aber kann immer noch keine Religion gründen, während die anderen bekannten Nationen schon längst eine haben...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> - kennt jemand schon irgendwo eine Übersicht vlt als eine Art Tabelle, wo man die Spielfelder, Bauwerke, Viertel und Wunder aufgelistet und sehen kann, welche Boni die an benachbarte Felder/Bauwerke abgeben, welche Voraussetzungen nötig sind für den Bau oder einen Effekt usw.? Mir ist das nämlich schon "oft" passiert, dass ich etwas nicht bauen konnte, weil kein passendes Feld mehr frei war - und wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, dann hätte ich da passende Feld reserviert. zb hatte ich mal den Industriebezirk da gebaut, wo an sich super ein sinnvolles Wunder Platz gehabt hätte, und fürs Industriegebiet wäre auch woanders Platz gewesen.



So eine komplette Übersicht habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Es passiert aber im Grunde ständig, dass man nicht überall das bauen kann, was man gerade will. Schon allein weil vielleicht die Landschaft in der Umgebung es gar nicht hergibt.
Dafür hat man ja aber mehrere Städte. Bei einer geht es eigentlich immer.



Herbboy schrieb:


> - bei manchen Boni steht was von zB "plus 1 Gold aus Handel mit fremden Nationen" - zählen auch Stadtstaaten zu "fremden Nationen" ?



Da zählen nach meiner Beobachtung wirklich nur andere Nationen.
Für Stadtstaaten gibt es gesonderte Boni. Meist unter den Diplomatie-Politiken.



Herbboy schrieb:


> - wie wichtig ist Religion? Ich finde es furchtbar langwierig, eine Religion zu "entwickeln", in 2 Spielständen habe ich 3000 Glauben, aber kann immer noch keine Religion gründen, während die anderen bekannten Nationen schon längst eine haben...



Der Glaube ist für das Gründen einer Religion nur zweitranging.
Wichtig ist, dass du dir einen großen Propheten (bei den Großen Persönlichkeiten) schnappst.
Dazu müssen Punkte für den Großen Propheten erzeugt werden. Zum Beispiel durch eine Joker-Politik oder bestimmte Gebäude/Wunder.
Den Glauben brauchst du dann, wenn du eine Religion hast, um Apostel und Missionare zu kaufen, um mit diesen deine Religion zu verbreiten.
Die Religion ist durchaus wichtig, weil sie ja in Civ 6 eine der fünf Siegbedingungen darstellt. Die KI ist meist auch sehr aggressiv dabei die eigene Religion in andere Reiche zu verbreiten.
Wenn man also nicht unverhofft eine Niederlage durch einen Religionssieg einhandeln will, sollte man zumindest seine eigenen Städte gegen andere Religionen verteidigen.
Wenn du diese Siegform deaktiviert hast, kann man Religion aber durchaus auch ignorieren, wenn einem die Boni egal sind.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So eine komplette Übersicht habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
> Es passiert aber im Grunde ständig, dass man nicht überall das bauen kann, was man gerade will. Schon allein weil vielleicht die Landschaft in der Umgebung es gar nicht hergibt.
> Dafür hat man ja aber mehrere Städte. Bei einer geht es eigentlich immer.


 Das ist klar - aber manchmal hätte man es vermeiden können, dass ausgerechnet bei der als "Kulturstadt" hochgezogenen Stadt z.B. ein Wunder, dass die Kultur um 20% steigert, nicht geht, nur weil man am passenden Standort z.B. sein Lager-Viertel errichtet hatte    bei so was wäre eine Übersicht hilfreich, vor allem bei den ersten Dutzend Partien. Vlt findet sich ja in den nächsten Wochen noch was. 




> Da zählen nach meiner Beobachtung wirklich nur andere Nationen.
> Für Stadtstaaten gibt es gesonderte Boni. Meist unter den Diplomatie-Politiken.


 Das dachte ich mir. Ein wenig schade, da viele Nationen Boni bei Beziehungen zu anderen Nationen haben und ich gerne nur mit 50% der als Standard vorgegebenen Anzahl an Gegnern spiele. 




> Der Glaube ist für das Gründen einer Religion nur zweitranging.
> Wichtig ist, dass du dir einen großen Propheten (bei den Großen Persönlichkeiten) schnappst.
> Dazu müssen Punkte für den Großen Propheten erzeugt werden. Zum Beispiel durch eine Joker-Politik oder bestimmte Gebäude/Wunder.


 zB Stonehenge - aber nur Glaube reicht also nicht?



> Den Glauben brauchst du dann, wenn du eine Religion hast, um Apostel und Missionare zu kaufen, um mit diesen deine Religion zu verbreiten.
> Die Religion ist durchaus wichtig, weil sie ja in Civ 6 eine der fünf Siegbedingungen darstellt. Die KI ist meist auch sehr aggressiv dabei die eigene Religion in andere Reiche zu verbreiten.


 ja, eben deswegen wundert es mich, dass oft andere Nationen schon recht früh im Spiel mit Scharen an Missionaren ankommen. 



> Wenn man also nicht unverhofft eine Niederlage durch einen Religionssieg einhandeln will, sollte man zumindest seine eigenen Städte gegen andere Religionen verteidigen.
> Wenn du diese Siegform deaktiviert hast, kann man Religion aber durchaus auch ignorieren, wenn einem die Boni egal sind.


 das frag ich mich übrigens sowieso: mein Gegner hat sich schon mal über Missionare beschwert, aber ich hab bei mir einen Menüpunkt gefunden, um mich über andere zu beschweren - hab ich das übersehen?


Hmm, jetzt hatte ich grad noch eine Frage im Kopf, und schon ist sie entfallen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist klar - aber manchmal hätte man es vermeiden können, dass ausgerechnet bei der als "Kulturstadt" hochgezogenen Stadt z.B. ein Wunder, dass die Kultur um 20% steigert, nicht geht, nur weil man am passenden Standort z.B. sein Lager-Viertel errichtet hatte    bei so was wäre eine Übersicht hilfreich, vor allem bei den ersten Dutzend Partien. Vlt findet sich ja in den nächsten Wochen noch was.



Es wäre einfach auch hilfreich, wenn man Bezirke wieder abreißen könnte.
Zum Beispiel würde ich gern alle meine Campuse wieder entfernen, sobald ich am Ende des Techbaums angekommen bin.



Herbboy schrieb:


> zB Stonehenge - aber nur Glaube reicht also nicht?



Du kannst eine große Persönlichkeit (also auch den Prophet) ja auch mit Gold oder Glaube kaufen, wenn deine Punkte noch nicht ausreichen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> das frag ich mich übrigens sowieso: mein Gegner hat sich schon mal über Missionare beschwert, aber ich hab bei mir einen Menüpunkt gefunden, um mich über andere zu beschweren - hab ich das übersehen?



Wenn es einen Grund gibt, dass man sich beschweren kann, dann müsste es im Diplomatie-Bildschirm die Option "Diskutieren" geben.
Da kann man dann den Beschwerdegrund auswählen.
Leider hat das kaum Wirkung. Habe zumindest bisher so gut wie nie erlebt, dass die KI darauf reagiert und von ihren Aktionen ablässt.
Leider gibt es auch keine Art irgendwie auf Versprechensbruch zu reagieren. Sanktionen oder sowas, hätte ich da sinnvoll gefunden.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Leider gibt es auch keine Art irgendwie auf Versprechensbruch zu reagieren. Sanktionen oder sowas, hätte ich da sinnvoll gefunden.



Formellen Krieg auslösen. (Oder: sofern fortgeschrittener Spielverlauf, auf Gebietsanspruch setzen und Expansions- oder Kolonialkrieg ausrufen) 
Macht die KI auch gerne, wenn ich mal eine Bitte frech ignoriere.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2016)

Mein Civ lädt nicht mehr - liegt das an Steam oder an meinem PC? ^^   Am Anfang startet es noch normal, aber sobald ich im Hauptmenü dann auf Einzelspieler und die erweiterten Optionen für ein Match gehe, dauert das Laden der Optionen schon eine Weile, bisher war es sofort nach 1-2 Sekunden da. Und wenn ich ein Spiel starte, kommt der Ladschirm mit den Infos zur Nation und die "Laberei" über Civ allgemein plus die Sätze zur entsprechenden Nation, aber es lädt nicht fertig. Es kommt selbst nach mehreren Minuten Wartezeit nicht mehr der kleine blaue Kreis, mit dem man das Match dann beginnt. Bisher konnte ich schon starten, bevor der Erzähler überhaupt fertig war mit allen Sätzen...  Ich muss den PC nun sogar neu starten, denn Civ bleibt immer im Vordergrund und kann nicht beenden werden, nicht mal der Taskmanager kommt nach vorne durch. 

Und beim letzten Startversuch hing es sogar schon nach dem Start-Video, wenn man auf "Fortsetzen" oder so klickt, damit man überhaupt erst ins Hauptmenü kommt ^^ 

Hat das Problem sonst noch jemand? Steam das Game auf Fehler prüfen lassen habe ich auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. Oktober 2016)

@Herbboy Ich hatte auch (ähnliche) Probleme die ich dadurch lösen konnte, den Windows Defender zu deaktivieren. Ist nicht die eleganteste Lösung und sie wird auch nicht langfristig bleiben, aber es hat bei mir vorerst geholfen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Formellen Krieg auslösen. (Oder: sofern fortgeschrittener Spielverlauf, auf Gebietsanspruch setzen und Expansions- oder Kolonialkrieg ausrufen)
> Macht die KI auch gerne, wenn ich mal eine Bitte frech ignoriere.



Naja, man will ja nicht immer gleich in den Krieg ziehen, nur weil sich ein paar Missionare verirrt haben. 
Vor allem, wenn die eigene Zivilisation nicht den Schwerpunkt auf Militär hat.
Mir bietet die Diplomatie da irgendwie zu wenig Möglichkeiten.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, man will ja nicht immer gleich in den Krieg ziehen, nur weil sich ein paar Missionare verirrt haben.
> Vor allem, wenn die eigene Zivilisation nicht den Schwerpunkt auf Militär hat.
> Mir bietet die Diplomatie da irgendwie zu wenig Möglichkeiten.



Dient ja auch oft nur zur Abschreckung, ein paar Jahrhunderte mit der Nation im Krieg zu sein. Mal hier und da einige Einheiten auslöschen und bei Friedensverhandlungen  ordentlich abkassieren. 
Hach, da bräuchte man glatt noch das Vasallentum aus Civ 4 wieder. 

Zumal der neue Teil mich schon sehr stark an die älteren Teile erinnert. Als hätten die Entwickler nach Civ5 sehr viel Langeweile gehabt, die alten Teile ausgebuddelt und diese erstmal ausgiebig gespielt.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> @Herbboy Ich hatte auch (ähnliche) Probleme die ich dadurch lösen konnte, den Windows Defender zu deaktivieren. Ist nicht die eleganteste Lösung und sie wird auch nicht langfristig bleiben, aber es hat bei mir vorerst geholfen.


 Das Teste ich mal - gab es vom Defender ein aktuelles Update seit gestern? Ich hatte den vorher auch schon an und keine Probleme... dachte an sich, dass vlt die Spielstände online gesynct werden und es nur deswegen aktuell hakt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dachte an sich, dass vlt die Spielstände online gesynct werden und es nur deswegen aktuell hakt.



Cloud-Save gibt es bei Civ 6 bisher nur, wenn man sich mit My2K im Spiel anmeldet.
Die Steam-Funktion dafür ist nicht integriert.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. Oktober 2016)

Kann man das ja schon ausschließen, obwohl das auch schon wieder. Muss man wissen. Ich stoß mal ein Windows Defender Update an. Vielleicht hat sich was getan.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte gerade etwas Leerlauf. Warum auch immer, aber der Windows Defender möchte nicht mit Civ 6 oder andersrum - wie man's sieht. Wer auf beides nicht verzichten kann - mich hat es gewurmt - kann folgendes versuchen. Den Spieleordner in _Program Files (x86) ->  Steam -> steamapps -> common -> Sid Meier's Civilization VI_  im Windows Defender ausschließen. Funktionert und der Windows Defender, bzw. der Echtzeitschutz kann aktiviert bleiben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2016)

Welches Windows habt ihr?
Ich spiele auf Windows 10 und habe noch keine solchen Probleme beobachtet.
Weder auf dem Privatrechner, noch in der Redaktion.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Welches Windows habt ihr?
> Ich spiele auf Windows 10 und habe noch keine solchen Probleme beobachtet.
> Weder auf dem Privatrechner, noch in der Redaktion.



Ich hab WIn10, und es lief ja auch bis gestern bzw. genauer gesagt "heute morgen"     Und als ich heute nachmittags spielen wollte, klappte es nicht. Beim Laden eines Spielstandes zb hat es handgestoppte 11 Minuten gedauert - jetzt hab ich den Defender aus => keine Minute Ladezeit. Ich versteh nur nicht, warum es bis gestern ging... ^^


Aber ne Frage zum Spiel: diese "Multiplayer-Szenarien", sind die echt NUR Multiplayer, oder geht das auch gg die KI? bzw. wo könnte man ein Singleplayer-Spiel starten, wenn es dann mal andere, vorgegebene Maps gibt zb Nachbau der Erde?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2016)

Ah ich seh gerade, dass der Windows Defender bei mir gar nicht aktiv ist, weil ich schon ein anderes AV-Programm drauf hab.
Grad mal bissl rumgesucht. Das Problem scheint seit dem Wochenende bei vielen aufzutreten.
Ist natürlich unschön, weil eigentlich ist Civ 6 technisch sehr gut geworden.
Läuft runder als der 5er, sowohl im Vollbild, als auch im rahmenlosen Fenster. Da hatte ich beim Vorgänger so meine Probleme. Vor allem bei Multi-Monitor-Setup.


Aber naja, nur noch eine Runde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.:
Wer den Erfolg für Sieg auf Gottheit ganz leicht holen will, dem kann ich einen Trick verraten.


----------



## USA911 (25. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wer den Erfolg für Sieg auf Gottheit ganz leicht holen will, dem kann ich einen Trick verraten.



Schreib ihn mal bitte als Spoiler, damit er nicht direkt Sichtbar ist. Würde mich schon interesieren.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Oktober 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Schreib ihn mal bitte als Spoiler, damit er nicht direkt Sichtbar ist. Würde mich schon interesieren.





Spoiler



Man erstellt sich ein Spiel auf einer kleinen Karte.
Am besten Duell, damit man nur einen KI-Gegner hat. (oder man reduziert die Zahl der Gegner auf einer größeren Karte auf 1)
Als Siegbedingung deaktiviert man alle bis auf den Religionssieg.
Nun stellt man als KI-Gegner den Kongo ein.
Da dieser keine eigene Religion gründen kann, kann er das Spiel auch nicht gewinnen.
Jetzt muss man nur noch im Spiel schnell seine Religion gründen, 3-4 Apostel kaufen und alle Städte konvertieren.
Das Lustige ist, die KI fordert dich sogar noch dazu auf und ist beleidigt, wenn du zu lange brauchst. (liegt an der Angenda des Kongo)





Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber ne Frage zum Spiel: diese  "Multiplayer-Szenarien", sind die echt NUR Multiplayer, oder geht das  auch gg die KI? bzw. wo könnte man ein Singleplayer-Spiel starten, wenn  es dann mal andere, vorgegebene Maps gibt zb Nachbau der Erde?



Du kannst in den Multiplayer gehen, ein eigenes Spiel erstellen und den Haken bei "Privates Spiel" setzen.
Bei den "Regeln" wählst du das Szenario aus.
In der "Lobby" der Partie sind dann schon automatisch KI-Gegner eingestellt.
So kannst du das Szenario auch Solo nur mit Computer-Gegnern starten.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (25. Oktober 2016)

Für Sid Meier's Civilization VI ist ein Update (1,0 Gb) erschienen. U.a. kann der Echtzeitschutz vom Windows Defender jetzt aktiviert bleiben, ohne den Spieleordner von Civ 6 auszuschließen. Läuft wieder alles rund.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Oktober 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Für Sid Meier's Civilization VI ist ein Update (1,0 Gb) erschienen. U.a. kann der Echtzeitschutz vom Windows Defender jetzt aktiviert bleiben, ohne den Spieleordner von Civ 6 auszuschließen. Läuft wieder alles rund.



Hast du irgendwo Patch Notes gesehen?
Ich hab im Steam-Forum nur gelesen, dass das nur der Aniversary Soundtrack war.


----------



## golani79 (25. Oktober 2016)

Hab noch keine Tests zu Civ VI gelesen und wollte mal fragen, ob es sich groß von Civ V unterscheidet bzw. ob es sich lohnt, wenn man Teil V noch nicht sooo viel gespielt hat.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (25. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwo Patch Notes gesehen?



Von offizieller Seite finde ich bislang nichts. Versionsnummer ist gleich geblieben. Hauptsächlich soll es bei dem Update tatsächlich um den 25th Jubiläums OST gehen, der nachgereicht wurde. Trotzdem scheint im Hintergrund mehr passiert zu sein. Vielleicht eine kleine Vorbereitung für das versprochene Cross Play mit Mac-Spielern. Mein Problem war ja lediglich, dass Civ 6 mit aktivierten Echtzeitschutz im Windows Defender nicht startete. Gestern Abend habe ich den Spieleordner in Windows Defender ausgeschlossen und es lief mit aktivierten Echtzeitschutz. Heute morgen sehe ich das Civ 6 Update und habe als erstes ausprobiert, wie sich Civ 6 in Verbindung mit dem Windows Defender verhält, wenn ich den Auschluß wieder rausnehme. Läuft. Mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2016)

Kann man den zurückgehenden Nebel irgendwie ausschalten? Also mich nervt das gewaltig und ist für mich ziemlich irreführend, wenn ich was erkundet habe, dann soll es auch so offen bleiben.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab noch keine Tests zu Civ VI gelesen und wollte mal fragen, ob es sich groß von Civ V unterscheidet bzw. ob es sich lohnt, wenn man Teil V noch nicht sooo viel gespielt hat.


 Also, es ist deutlich besser und spielt sich viel intuitiver, und auch mit viel mehr Möglichkeiten, ohne dass man das Gefühl hat, dass es einen einfach nur mit mehr aufgesetzter Komplexität "totschlägt".


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Oktober 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann man den zurückgehenden Nebel irgendwie ausschalten? Also mich nervt das gewaltig und ist für mich ziemlich irreführend, wenn ich was erkundet habe, dann soll es auch so offen bleiben.



Warum ist das irreführend?
Du siehst nur das, was deine Einheiten sehen können.
Die Beschaffenheit der erkundeten Gebiete bleibt ja sichtbar. Nur was dort in der Zwischenzeit passiert, bleibt verhüllt.
So war es auch in den Vorgängern schon.

Abschalten kann man es nicht. Das würde ja schon einem Cheat gleich kommen, wenn du ohne entsprechende Beobachter sehen kannst, was die anderen machen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum ist das irreführend?
> Du siehst nur das, was deine Einheiten sehen können.


 ich vermute es ist gemeint, dass es rein grafisch sehr schwer zu unterscheiden ist, ob man ein Gebiet bereits erkundet hat und es nur im "Fog of War" liegt oder ob es noch völlig unbekannt ist. Denn für beides wird das gleiche "alte Karte"-Braun verwendet. Vermutlich geht es bei dem Wunsch nach Abhilfe nur um diese farbliche Kennzeichnung. Allerdings wäre es dämlich, wenn das erkundete in der gleichen Farbe "offen" bleibt wie das, was man wirklich mit Städten und Einheiten AKTUELL sehen kann. Irgendwie muss ja auch das unterschieden werden, was man wirklich aktuell sehen kann vs das, was man "nur" bereits kennt und wo aber fremde Einheiten unterwegs sein könnten. 

Früher war doch das noch GAR nicht erkundete Gebiet idr Schwarz, oder? Das wäre ne passende Lösung. Oder halt "unbekannt" = alt-braun, "bekannt, aber im Nebel" hellgrau oder so.


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum ist das irreführend?
> Du siehst nur das, was deine Einheiten sehen können.
> Die Beschaffenheit der erkundeten Gebiete bleibt ja sichtbar. Nur was dort in der Zwischenzeit passiert, bleibt verhüllt.
> So war es auch in den Vorgängern schon.
> ...


Mir geht es nicht darum Einheiten zu sehen die ich nicht sehen dürfte, sondern rein um das Landschafts Bild, wenn man es mal so ausdrücken kann.


----------



## golani79 (25. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, es ist deutlich besser und spielt sich viel intuitiver, und auch mit viel mehr Möglichkeiten, ohne dass man das Gefühl hat, dass es einen einfach nur mit mehr aufgesetzter Komplexität "totschlägt".


Thx - ich glaube, ich könnte früher als geplant schwach werden


----------



## USA911 (25. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Abschalten kann man es nicht. Das würde ja schon einem Cheat gleich kommen, wenn du ohne entsprechende Beobachter sehen kannst, was die anderen machen.



Bei Civ5 war die Karte durch die Raumfahrt später ganz und immer aufdeckbar, ist das bei Civ6 auch?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Oktober 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Bei Civ5 war die Karte durch die Raumfahrt später ganz und immer aufdeckbar, ist das bei Civ6 auch?



Nicht ganz.
Sobald man einen Satellit startet, wird die Karte komplett erkundet, der Fog of War über Gebieten, die man nicht direkt durch Einheiten oder Städte sieht, bleibt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> Sobald man einen Satellit startet, wird die Karte komplett erkundet, der Fog of War über Gebieten, die man nicht direkt durch Einheiten oder Städte sieht, bleibt.


  wobei man ja später im Spiel idR genug Städte und Einheiten hat, um dies zu "überwachen"


Andere Frage: kann man eigentlich irgendwie Ressourcen sichern, die nicht im Bereich der Stadt liegen? Ich hab grad nen Spielstand, wo die einzige Salpeter-Quelle GENAU auf einem Feld liegt, an das drei Städte nur bis zum Nachbarfeld reichen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wobei man ja später im Spiel idR genug Städte und Einheiten hat, um dies zu "überwachen"



Jo, oder Spione in den Städten, die einen interessieren.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Andere Frage: kann man eigentlich irgendwie Ressourcen sichern, die nicht im Bereich der Stadt liegen? Ich hab grad nen Spielstand, wo die einzige Salpeter-Quelle GENAU auf einem Feld liegt, an das drei Städte nur bis zum Nachbarfeld reichen...



Wenn sich deine Grenzen bis zu der Ressource ausgebreitet haben, dann zählt die für dein Reich, auch wenn keine Stadt das Feld direkt bearbeiten kann.
Man ist halt nur von der automatischen Grenzerweiterung abhängig, da man solche Felder ja nicht direkt kaufen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn sich deine Grenzen bis zu der Ressource ausgebreitet haben, dann zählt die für dein Reich, auch wenn keine Stadt das Feld direkt bearbeiten kann.
> Man ist halt nur von der automatischen Grenzerweiterung abhängig, da man solche Felder ja nicht direkt kaufen kann.


  ah, okay - dann dauert das wohl noch eine Weile, damit die Grenze sich ausbreitet. Die Ressource ist halt noch nicht im Gebiet, und das Feld kann auch nicht gekauft werden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Oktober 2016)

Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen, dass du das Feld dann auf jeden Fall mit einem Handwerker ausbauen musst, sonst zählt es nicht.
Innerhalb des Einflussbereiches einer Stadt, hatte ich bisher immer das Gefühl, dass die strategischen Ressourcen gezählt werden, auch wenn das Feld nicht ausgebaut ist.


----------



## Martina (26. Oktober 2016)

kann man eigentlich eine Stadt umbenennen ?
Habe alles versucht, aber es klappt nichts


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Oktober 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich eine Stadt umbenennen ?
> Habe alles versucht, aber es klappt nichts



Nicht das ich wüsste.
Ging das im 5er noch? Kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern.
Irgendwie hab ich so ein Feature das letzte mal bei Civ 2 auf dem Schirm, wo man noch direkt bei der Stadtgründung den Namen verändern konnte.
War mir aber nie so wichtig, daher hab ich da auch nicht weiter drauf geachtet.


----------



## Martina (26. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste.
> Ging das im 5er noch? Kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern.
> Irgendwie hab ich so ein Feature das letzte mal bei Civ 2 auf dem Schirm, wo man noch direkt bei der Stadtgründung den Namen verändern konnte.
> War mir aber nie so wichtig, daher hab ich da auch nicht weiter drauf geachtet.




ja das ging 
Aber ich mag es nicht, wenn ich mit den deutschen Anfange und dann ständig Aachen als Startstadt bekomme 

Civ 5 
Dafür musst du in die Stadtansicht gehen. Dann siehst du unter dem Stadtnamen ein "Edit." Einfach draufdrücken.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Oktober 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> wenn ich mit den deutschen Anfange und dann ständig Aachen als Startstadt bekomme



Was aber völlig richtig ist.
Aachen war die Stadt der Kaiser des Heiligen Römischen Reiches. Auch Barbarossa wurde dort gekrönt.
Berlin bekam erst mit der Vormachtstellung der Preußen im späten 18. Jahrhundert seine heutige Bedeutung als Hauptstadt der Deutschen.


----------



## Martina (26. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was aber völlig richtig ist.
> Aachen war die Stadt der Kaiser des Heiligen Römischen Reiches. Auch Barbarossa wurde dort gekrönt.
> Berlin bekam erst mit der Vormachtstellung der Preußen im späten 18. Jahrhundert seine heutige Bedeutung als Hauptstadt der Deutschen.



Ändert aber nicht an der Tatsache das ich das ändern möchte . Dazu kommt, das er mir dann ja schon Städte generiert die es erst viel später gab 

Und mal ehrlich : 

Zitat Wiki 

Eine amtlich bestätigte „älteste Stadt Deutschlands“ gibt es nicht. Gleichwohl werden namentlich Andernach, Trier, Neuss, Kempten (Allgäu), Worms oder Augsburg  in diesem Zusammenhang immer wieder in die Diskussion gebracht. Die  Stadt Trier beansprucht für sich, die längste Geschichte als (römisch)  anerkannte Stadt

Nun denn mal sehen ob es dann später noch geben wird 


auch sehr schön ( nicht von mir ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Oktober 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> auch sehr schön ( nicht von mir )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tjo, in der nächsten Runde ist er pleite. 

Bei den Städten ging es mir ja nicht ums Alter, sondern um ihre Bedeutung.
Man spielt halt Barbarossa, einen Kaiser des HRR.
Vielleicht bekommen wir später noch den alten Fritz als zweiten deutschen Anführer, der startet dann mit Potsdam oder eben Berlin.
Die Hauptstadt hängt nämlich vom Anführer ab.
Bei den Griechen ist es mit Perikles Athen und wenn man Gorgo spielt ist es Sparta.


----------



## Martina (26. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Tjo, in der nächsten Runde ist er pleite.
> .



Das sind Barbaren dort, nicht der Spieler


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Das sind Barbaren dort, nicht der Spieler


 trotzdem wird er pleíte sein, siehe Gold-Statusanzeige 



@Matthias: also, die Ressourcen hast du erst dann, wenn du auch eine Modernisierung baust. Hab ich ausprobiert, zB Silber auf meinem Gebiet, aber kein Silber bei "Bericht" in der Sektion Ressourcen. Silbermine gebaut => Silber als Ressource im Bericht. Trotzdem geben die Felder aber einen größeren Bonus als ein normales leeres Feld    ich kann aber nicht ausschließen, dass es vlt. eine "Erfindung" gibt, durch die später Ressourcen auch ohne Modernisierung genutzt werden ^^  oder dass vlt. manche bestimmte Ressourcen auch ohne Modernisierung "da sind" ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Oktober 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Das sind Barbaren dort, nicht der Spieler



Doch, das ist der Spieler.
Er spielt Scythien, das ist deren Farbe.
Scythien hat die Fähigkeit, dass jeder ausgebildete Reiter doppelt erscheint.
So wurde diese Menge produziert.
Außerdem sieht man oben in der Leiste, dass er -707 Gold pro Runde verliert, was durch die Menge an Einheiten zustande kommt.





Herbboy schrieb:


> @Matthias: also, die Ressourcen hast du erst  dann, wenn du auch eine Modernisierung baust. Hab ich ausprobiert, zB  Silber auf meinem Gebiet, aber kein Silber bei "Bericht" in der Sektion  Ressourcen. Silbermine gebaut => Silber als Ressource im Bericht.  Trotzdem geben die Felder aber einen größeren Bonus als ein normales  leeres Feld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hatte letztens einen Fall, der mich da etwas verwirrt hat.
Durch eine neue Erforschung, habe ich Aluminum als strategische Ressource freigeschaltet.
In meinem Staatsgebiet ist dann auch eine dieser Vorkommen aufgetaucht. Diese wurde dann auch direkt oben in der Leiste angezeigt, ohne, dass ich eine Modernisierung gebaut hatte.
Möglich, dass es reicht, wenn das Feld von einem Stadtbewohner bearbeitet wird und dieses Feld bei mir automatisch einen Arbeiter zugeteilt bekommen hat.


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. Oktober 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Von offizieller Seite finde ich bislang nichts. Versionsnummer ist gleich geblieben. Hauptsächlich soll es bei dem Update tatsächlich um den 25th Jubiläums OST gehen, der nachgereicht wurde. Trotzdem scheint im Hintergrund mehr passiert zu sein. Vielleicht eine kleine Vorbereitung für das versprochene Cross Play mit Mac-Spielern. Mein Problem war ja lediglich, dass Civ 6 mit aktivierten Echtzeitschutz im Windows Defender nicht startete. Gestern Abend habe ich den Spieleordner in Windows Defender ausgeschlossen und es lief mit aktivierten Echtzeitschutz. Heute morgen sehe ich das Civ 6 Update und habe als erstes ausprobiert, wie sich Civ 6 in Verbindung mit dem Windows Defender verhält, wenn ich den Auschluß wieder rausnehme. Läuft. Mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen.



Den Windows-Defender kann ich wirklich nicht empfehlen. Das ist leider Murks von Microsoft. Auch die Windows-Firewall würde ich immer abschalten. Wenn man einen guten Router wie die Fritz-Box hat, dann stellt der eine eigene Firewall zur Verfügung, zwei braucht man nicht. Bei Antivirus bin ich jetzt immer noch bei Avast, ob das gut ist, weiß ich nicht, aber es scheint schon gar nicht so verkehrt zu sein. Es hat auch schon tatsächlich mal das eine oder andere gefunden. Schlimm ist ja immer, wenn man mal eigene Executables erstellt, dann blinken da immer alle Virenprogramme auf. Nun gut, ich betreibe jetzt Software seit über zwanzig Jahren und habe mir nur einmal einen wirkich fiesen Virus eingefangen, also, vielleicht sind meine Tips nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In meinem Staatsgebiet ist dann auch eine dieser Vorkommen aufgetaucht. Diese wurde dann auch direkt oben in der Leiste angezeigt, ohne, dass ich eine Modernisierung gebaut hatte.
> Möglich, dass es reicht, wenn das Feld von einem Stadtbewohner bearbeitet wird und dieses Feld bei mir automatisch einen Arbeiter zugeteilt bekommen hat.


 Das müsste man mal ausprobieren, aber es kann auch sein, dass einfach nur eine Einheit Aluminium genau in einem Stadtkern aufgetaucht ist - da man da gar nicht modernisieren kann, ist die dann automatisch nutzbar.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das müsste man mal ausprobieren, aber es kann auch sein, dass einfach nur eine Einheit Aluminium genau in einem Stadtkern aufgetaucht ist - da man da gar nicht modernisieren kann, ist die dann automatisch nutzbar.



Dann hätte ich in der Seitenleiste aber eine Info über zwei neue Ressourcenvorkommen bekommen.
Es war aber nur eins.

Aber die Ressourcenanzeige in der Leiste oben scheint eh noch ein paar Macken zu haben.
Manchmal werden bei mir die Pferde über dem Gesandtensymbol angezeigt.
Außerdem zeigt es bei mir derzeit 3 Einheiten Aluminium an, obowohl ich laut Bericht nur eine Einheit besitze.
Ich habe auch keine durch Handel dazubekommen.
Was ich in dem Spiel allerdings mal noch überprüfen müsste, ob die vielleicht von Stadtstaaten kommen.
Hmm.

Man sieht daran schon, dass Civ 6 an manchen stellen leider etwas ungenau ist, mit den Informationen, die es dem Spieler liefert.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich in der Seitenleiste aber eine Info über zwei neue Ressourcenvorkommen bekommen.
> Es war aber nur eins.


 hmm, ich hatte noch nie mehr als EINEN Hinweis. Kommt denn echt pro Ressource ein eigener Hinweis?

Kannst du da mal eine Mine bauen, ob es nicht doch dann 2 Alu werden? Was auch noch sein kann: vlt. sind bei "modernen" Ressourcen keine Minen mehr nötig? Ich muss man prüfen, ob ich zB Silber auch ohne Mine hab, nur weil da ein Bürger dem Feld zugewiesen wird. Ein Feldverweis der anderen Sorte...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kommt denn echt pro Ressource ein eigener Hinweis?



Ja, ein Icon, das man aber durchschalten kann zu den verschiedenen Spots.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2016)

Also, ich hab es mal getestet, und eine Ressource ist auf keinen Fall schon dann verfügbar, nur weil ein Bürger das Feld bearbeitet. Man MUSS (getestet mit 4-5 Ressourcen, zB Kupfer) die entsprechende Modernisierung erst bauen. Ich hab in Deinem Fall an sich nur drei Theorien: entweder es ist speziell bei Alu anders oder aber es ist ab einer bestimmten Tech/Zeitalter anders oder aber es ist doch so, dass die Ressource genau im Stadtkern gefunden wurde, aber da sie nicht abgebaut werden muss und auch kein sichtbares Symbol hat, kannst du sie halt nicht "durchschalten" über das Icon, welches auf einen Ressourcenfund hinweist. bzw. das Icon schaltet nur die neuen Ressourcen durch, für die man noch eine Modernisierung braucht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Oktober 2016)

Also ich hab das bei mir jetzt noch mal genau untersucht.
Ich habe wirklich nur dieses eine Aluvorkommen, auf dem ich inzwischen auch eine Mine gebaut habe.
Im Bericht wird mir auch nur einmal Aluminium als meine Ressourcen angezeigt.
Die anderen beiden kommen von einem Stadtstaat, dessen Suzerän ich bin.
Diesen hatte ich bereits unter meiner Kontrolle, als das Alu freigeschaltet wurde, also wurde mir auch direkt sein Vorrat gutgeschrieben.
In der zwischenzeit hat er offensichtlich noch eine zweite Quelle beansprucht.

Also alles aufgeklärt.
Egal ob im Einflussbereich einer Stadt, oder außerhalb, eine Geländefeldverbesserung wird benötigt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also alles aufgeklärt.
> Egal ob im Einflussbereich einer Stadt, oder außerhalb, eine Geländefeldverbesserung wird benötigt.


  ok - ich hab bei mir gerade durch die Tech mit dem Schießpulver eben Salpeter-Quellen "entdeckt", und bei Click auf das Info-Icon wurde dann eine Stadt zentriert - ich hatte Salpater natürlich dann direkt auch verfügbar. D.h. bei Klick auf das Icon werden DOCH auch "city-immanente" Ressourcen zentriert    UND Ressourcen können halt definitiv auch "in der Stadt" auftauchen. Vermutlich stehen die Standorte ja eh schon beim Erstellen der Map fest?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vermutlich stehen die Standorte ja eh schon beim Erstellen der Map fest?



Gute Frage, lässt sich vermutlich kaum überprüfen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gute Frage, lässt sich vermutlich kaum überprüfen.


 man könnte das Spiel ja ganz früh speichern, und wenn dann zB im Mittelalter Salpeter auf dem Feld XY auftaucht, lädt man den alten Spielstand und spielt erneut bis zur Entdeckung von Salpeter und schaut, ob es auf dem gleichen Feld auftaucht. Aber an sich egal, ich bin keiner, der nen Spielstand von "vor 600 Jahren" lädt, nur damit er alles erneut, aber mit weniger Fehlern spielt


----------



## USA911 (27. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gute Frage, lässt sich vermutlich kaum überprüfen.



Bei CiV5 waren sie von Anfang an da, wurden nur später aufgedeckt. Denke mal, das es genauso sein wird, alles andere würde ja dem Karteneditor im Wege sein, wenn man eigene Karten erstellen möchte und ich hoffe und wünsche es mir für die Spieler, das es wieder einen geben wird.


----------



## Fimbul (27. Oktober 2016)

> Ich hatte letztens einen Fall, der mich da etwas verwirrt hat.
> Durch eine neue Erforschung, habe ich Aluminum als strategische Ressource freigeschaltet.
> In meinem Staatsgebiet ist dann auch eine dieser Vorkommen aufgetaucht. Diese wurde dann auch direkt oben in der Leiste angezeigt, ohne, dass ich eine Modernisierung gebaut hatte.
> Möglich, dass es reicht, wenn das Feld von einem Stadtbewohner bearbeitet wird und dieses Feld bei mir automatisch einen Arbeiter zugeteilt bekommen hat.



Es gibt Boni von nem bestimmten Stadtstaat, wo man Zugriff auf ein Stück von allen strategische Ressourcen bekommt die man auf der Karte entdeckt hat.

-----------

Civ6 gefällt mir nach 2 Partien soweit ganz gut. Deutlich besser als das 5er bzw Beyond Earth. Es kommt definitiv wieder mehr das Feeling rüber, das die Serie für mich ausmacht. Nur an Teil 1 wird wohl nie wieder was ranreichen vom Feeling... 
Dennoch habe ich das Gefühl, irgendwas komplett zu übersehen. Es wirkt mir manchmal einfach ZU komplex in manchen Bereichen, und in anderen wieder viel zu schlicht, ohne daß ich meinen Finger draufhalten könnt was es ist.
Wie eben zB das ganze Religionsding. Man kann ganze Bezirke und Wunder drum bauen und am Ende scheint es in Relation nicht wirklich sinnvoll für den Aufwand.

Die Bezirke sind ne gute Idee, aber ich finds einfach unfassbar unübersichtlich und einfach viel zu mühsam da dahinterzusteigen. 
Diplomatie ist im Gegenzug fast noch absurder als früher. Ich komm nie über "unzufrieden" hinaus, egal was ich versuche. Es sei denn ich bezahle an jeden Deppen Unsummen und verschenke meine Luxusgüter wie Konfetti. Selbst dann versteh ich nicht was passiert, wenn wieder 4 Länder gleichzeitig angepisst sind.Ein kleiner "Fehler", oder ne völlig willkürlich erscheinende Situation später, und man kommt eh nicht mehr raus. Irgendwann wirds mir halt wieder zu blöd und ich erklär gleich einem nach dem anderen den Krieg und pfeif halt drauf. Das nimmt leider den Spaß, weils immer aufs Selbe stumpfsinnige Überrollen hinausläuft.
Glaub das meinte ich mit, ich scheine irgendetwas zu übersehen. Bei all der oberflächlichen Komplexität, die ich zwischenzeitlich eher als Zumüllen und unnötiges Quälen empfinde, fehlt mir da echter Tiefgang. 

Wie schauts denn auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden aus? In welcher Form skaliert denn da die KI mit? Wenn ich schon auf den normalen Schwierigkeitsgraden mit solchen Macken zu kämpfen habe, brauch ich gar nicht erst höher gehen, weil mit "schwieriger" die KI vermutlich nicht "klüger" wird.
Vielleicht hab ich aber auch einfach ein paar elementare Entwicklungen bei Civ verpennt um grundlegende Mechanismen zu verstehen, weil ich es mit steigender "Komplexität" über die Teile hinweg mit all den Add-ons irgendwie immer weniger gezockt hab.
Vielleicht muß man sich einfach noch viel mehr spezialisieren als früher und die Variante "von allem ein bißchen was mitnehmen" funktioniert so nicht mehr?


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> - kennt jemand schon irgendwo eine Übersicht vlt als eine Art Tabelle, wo man die Spielfelder, Bauwerke, Viertel und Wunder aufgelistet und sehen kann, welche Boni die an benachbarte Felder/Bauwerke abgeben, welche Voraussetzungen nötig sind für den Bau oder einen Effekt usw.? Mir ist das nämlich schon "oft" passiert, dass ich etwas nicht bauen konnte, weil kein passendes Feld mehr frei war - und wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, dann hätte ich da passende Feld reserviert. zb hatte ich mal den Industriebezirk da gebaut, wo an sich super ein sinnvolles Wunder Platz gehabt hätte, und fürs Industriegebiet wäre auch woanders Platz gewesen.


Et voila 

Here’s where to build your Wonders and districts in Civilization VI | PCGamesN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Oktober 2016)

Fimbul schrieb:


> Diplomatie ist im Gegenzug fast noch absurder als früher. Ich komm nie über "unzufrieden" hinaus, egal was ich versuche.



Ich habe es in meinem letzten Spiel tatsächlich auf "freundlich" geschafft. In diesem Fall harmonierte meine Strategie mit der Agenda des anderen Herrschers und somit war er mir freundlich gesinnt. 

Meine Freundschaft hat er dann dennoch nicht angenommen. Vermutlich, weil ich es nicht auf die Kette bekommen habe, einen Handelsweg zu etablieren. 

Ich dachte, mit einem Hafen könne man Händler ebenso wie Späher oder Siedler wassern lassen, aber das habe ich noch nicht so recht raus.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Oktober 2016)

Fimbul schrieb:


> Vielleicht muß man sich einfach noch viel mehr spezialisieren als früher und die Variante "von allem ein bißchen was mitnehmen" funktioniert so nicht mehr?



Ja, genau das ist der Punkt in Civ 6.
Einfach alles mitnehmen geht nicht mehr.
Man seine Städte und Nation gezielt spezialisieren. Je nach dem, was man erreichen will.
Will ich einen Kultursieg erringen, konzentriere ich mich auf Teaterbezirke und Weltwunder, die mir Platz für große Werke verschaffen.
Beim Wissenschaftssieg stehen eher Campuse und die Anhäufung von Punkten für Große Wissenschaftler im Mittelpunkt.
Und so weiter.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe es in meinem letzten Spiel tatsächlich auf "freundlich" geschafft. In diesem Fall harmonierte meine Strategie mit der Agenda des anderen Herrschers und somit war er mir freundlich gesinnt.
> 
> Meine Freundschaft hat er dann dennoch nicht angenommen. Vermutlich, weil ich es nicht auf die Kette bekommen habe, einen Handelsweg zu etablieren.
> 
> Ich dachte, mit einem Hafen könne man Händler ebenso wie Späher oder Siedler wassern lassen, aber das habe ich noch nicht so recht raus.


 Du kannst ab einer bestimmten Tech wassern, und mit ner späteren Tech auch über "Tiefsee", aber ein Hafen ist ein MUSS für einen Wasser-Handelsweg, und zwar AFAIK auch beim Handelspartner. Du musst AFAIK zudem auch einen Weg zum Handelspartner über Wasser bereits erkundet haben. D.h. wenn einfach nur eine Nation durch einen Späher Kontakt mit Dir aufnimmt und dann ggf. dessen Stadt auf der Map angezeigt wird und du siehst, dass es ne Küstenstadt ist, reicht das nicht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst ab einer bestimmten Tech wassern, und mit ner späteren Tech auch über "Tiefsee", aber ein Hafen ist ein MUSS für einen Wasser-Handelsweg, und zwar AFAIK auch beim Handelspartner. Du musst AFAIK zudem auch einen Weg zum Handelspartner über Wasser bereits erkundet haben. D.h. wenn einfach nur eine Nation durch einen Späher Kontakt mit Dir aufnimmt und dann ggf. dessen Stadt auf der Map angezeigt wird und du siehst, dass es ne Küstenstadt ist, reicht das nicht.



Hmmm. Ok. Ich hatte halt per Seeweg einen Späher zu ihm geschickt und er hat ständig Missionare zu mir verschifft. 
Daher dachte ich, dass ein Händler dann auch zu ihm gelangen könne, aber vielleicht fehlte mir noch eine Technologie.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hmmm. Ok. Ich hatte halt per Seeweg einen Späher zu ihm geschickt und er hat ständig Missionare zu mir verschifft.
> Daher dachte ich, dass ein Händler dann auch zu ihm gelangen könne, aber vielleicht fehlte mir noch eine Technologie.


 vlt hat der einfach nur keinen Hafen. Den braucht man ja nicht, um Einheiten übers Wasser zu schicken. Aber zum Handel eben schon.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt hat der einfach nur keinen Hafen. Den braucht man ja nicht, um Einheiten übers Wasser zu schicken. Aber zum Handel eben schon.



Oder ein Handelsbezirk.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Oktober 2016)

Ist bei euch auch der Handel im Diplomatiefenster kaputt? Es kommt bei mir häufig vor, dass der Handelspartner mein Angebot im dritten Schritt sogar noch radikal unterbietet. Oft verlangt der Partner z.B. eine Sofortzahlung und eine regelmäßige Goldzahlung über 30 Runden hinweg. Entferne ich als Gegenvorschlag den Sofortbetrag, dann reduziert der Partner seinerseits häufig auch die längerfristige regelmäßige Zahlung auf ein einziges Goldstück. Das sieht mir schwer nach einem Bug aus, der den gesamten Handel mit ausländischen Mächten ad absurdum führt, weil man sich so viele Handelsgüter radikal unter Wert "ercheaten" kann...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt hat der einfach nur keinen Hafen. Den braucht man ja nicht, um Einheiten übers Wasser zu schicken. Aber zum Handel eben schon.



Das könnte sein, ebenso wie der Hinweis mit dem Handelsbezirk. 
Ich war nun automatisch davon ausgegangen, weil seine verfluchten Missionare ständig bei mir rumhingen. [emoji5]


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Oder ein Handelsbezirk.


 reicht das für Seehandel schon aus? ^^  Oder meinst du jetzt nur wegen der "Handelsslots" ?

Mal ne Frage: warum kann ich hier kein Aquädukt bauen? Es sind doch Felder am Fluss vorhanden, die an den Stadtkern grenzen ^^   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> reicht das für Seehandel schon aus? ^^  Oder meinst du jetzt nur wegen der "Handelsslots" ?



Naja, Städte auf anderen Kontinenten müssen ja nicht immer an der Küste liegen.
Trotzdem kann man mit ihnen auch über den Ozean hinweg handel treiben.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: warum kann ich hier kein Aquädukt bauen? Es sind doch Felder am Fluss vorhanden, die an den Stadtkern grenzen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, warum du das Aquadukt dort nicht bauen kannst, erschließt sich mir gerade auch nicht.
Allerdings wäre es doch auch verschwendet.
Die Stadt liegt ja bereits direkt am Fluss (Süßwasser-Quelle), da würdest du nur noch +2 Wohnraum bekommen.
Meist lohnt sich das dann imo nicht, dafür ein Geländefeld zu bebauen.
Dann lieber später ein Wohnbezirk mit +6 errichten.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Oktober 2016)

Ein Aquädukt ist aber SEHR lange vor einem Wohnbezirk verfügbar... 

Sobald man Wohnbezirke freigeschaltet hat, kann man das Aquädukt ja auch wieder abreißen. Aber langsames Wachstum aufgrund von zu wenig Wohnraum ist tödlich, speziell im frühen Spielverlauf bzw. wenn eine Stadt noch jung ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Oktober 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sobald man Wohnbezirke freigeschaltet hat, kann man das Aquädukt ja auch wieder abreißen.



Ja, wäre schön, wenn das ginge.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Oktober 2016)

Ach, man kann gar nichts abreißen. Das ist ja doof, ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2016)

Also, für Wohnbezirke habe ich in den späteren Zeitaltern immer noch genug Platz, aber grad wenn man einen weiteren Bezirk bauen will, wird es oft eng, im wahrsten Sinne. Fehlender Wohnraum bedeutet dann ja auch noch, dass man mangels Stadtgröße einen Bezirk nicht bauen kann - das ist bei Stadtgröße 7 und 12 (oder 13? ) so, dass man keinen Bezirk bauen darf, und mit dem Aquädukt wäre wenigstens ein weiterer drin.


----------



## USA911 (28. Oktober 2016)

Bei wem mus ich mich beschweren, das ich wieder mit Civ angefixt wurde? 

Wurde eigentlich das Problem gelöst (aus Civ5), das wenn man Einheiten über weite Strecken schickt und mitten drin eine andere auf das Zielfeld der Einheit steht, das diese den kompletten Weg abbricht und neu geschickt werden muss obwohl sie noch x Züge braucht bis zum erreichen dieses Zielfeldes?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (29. Oktober 2016)

Wer über lange Ladezeiten klagt, kann versuchen die Anzahl der Spielstände zu reduzieren. Soll helfen. Natürlich ohne Gewähr. Ich habe es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert. Selber besitze ich nur drei Savegames. Gelesen habe ich von Fällen, wo einige mit mehr als 10 Spielständen eine deutliche Verkürzung der Ladezeit feststellten, wenn sie sich auf nicht mehr als fünf Spielstände beschränkten.


----------



## Loosa (29. Oktober 2016)

Fange gerade erst an mit Civ VI, aber schonmal eine doofe Frage. 
Seit wann kann man bei Civilisation Einheiten eigentlich nicht mehr mit dem Nummernblock ziehen? Oder kann man das doch wo einstellen? Ich fand das früher immer sehr praktisch. Es gibt ja doch oft Züge, wo man außer Einheiten schubsen und Enter nichts machen muss.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Oktober 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Seit wann kann man bei Civilisation Einheiten eigentlich nicht mehr mit dem Nummernblock ziehen? Oder kann man das doch wo einstellen? Ich fand das früher immer sehr praktisch. Es gibt ja doch oft Züge, wo man außer Einheiten schubsen und Enter nichts machen muss.



Seit mit Civ 5 auf Hex-Felder umgestellt wurde.
Da ergibt der Num-Block nicht mehr so richtig Sinn.
Schließlich gibt es mit Hex-Feldern 6 statt 4 Richtungen, in die man eine Einheit ziehen kann.
Der Num-Block kann aber sinnvoller Weise nur 4 oder 8 Richtungen abbilden.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Oktober 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich das Problem gelöst (aus Civ5), das wenn man Einheiten über weite Strecken schickt und mitten drin eine andere auf das Zielfeld der Einheit steht, das diese den kompletten Weg abbricht und neu geschickt werden muss obwohl sie noch x Züge braucht bis zum erreichen dieses Zielfeldes?


Nein.


----------



## Loosa (29. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Seit mit Civ 5 auf Hex-Felder umgestellt wurde.
> Da ergibt der Num-Block nicht mehr so richtig Sinn.



Ah, das erklärt die Sache, danke. Das finde ich aber trotzdem sehr, nunja, unhandlich. 

Mit nur zwei Reihen des Num-Blocks könnte man sich auch ganz passabel bewegen. Wobei ich horizontal, von 1 bis 6 oder so, eingängiger fände. Über weite Teile des Spiels hatte ich mich früher nur per Tastatur bewegt. Naja, ich werd mich schon an die Mausbedienung gewöhnen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. November 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit wie in vorherigen Teilen, die Produktion in einer Stadt zu automatisieren?
Also einen Bauauftrag von mehreren Einheiten, die dann nach und nach abgearbeitet werden. In Civ 5 konnte man extra eine Liste aktivieren und in noch früheren Teilen mittels gedrückter Strg oder Umschalttaste Bauaufträge verteilen. In Civ 6 finde ich leider solche Möglichkeiten nicht.
War ja schon vollends begeistert, als ich mir ohne große Mühe die Aktion "Nächste Runde" komfortabel auf die Leertaste legen konnte.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit wie in vorherigen Teilen, die Produktion in einer Stadt zu automatisieren?


 nee, ich glaub es gibt keine Listen mehr. Hab ich persönlich eh nie genutzt, da es zu oft durch ein neues Ereignis oder eine neue Tech sinnvoller ist, doch was anderes zu bauen. Da isses mir lieber, wenn ich selbst bei Dingen, die nur 2-3 Runden dauern, am Bauende was neues beauftragen muss


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nee, ich glaub es gibt keine Listen mehr. Hab ich persönlich eh nie genutzt, da es zu oft durch ein neues Ereignis oder eine neue Tech sinnvoller ist, doch was anderes zu bauen. Da isses mir lieber, wenn ich selbst bei Dingen, die nur 2-3 Runden dauern, am Bauende was neues beauftragen muss



Sehe ich ähnlich.
Allerdings vermisse ich die dauerhaften Projekte, um eine Stadt zu beschäftigen, in der ich gerade nichts bauen muss.
Die sind jetzt zeitbegrenzt und bei einer Stadt mit hoher Produktion in 3-4 Runden beendet.
Das wird dann schnell nervig.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich.
> Allerdings vermisse ich die dauerhaften Projekte, um eine Stadt zu beschäftigen, in der ich gerade nichts bauen muss.
> Die sind jetzt zeitbegrenzt und bei einer Stadt mit hoher Produktion in 3-4 Runden beendet.
> Das wird dann schnell nervig.


 Diese Projekte hab ich bisher noch gar nicht genutzt in Civ 6. Aber auch da: "früher" ist es mir echt oft passiert, dass ich 2-3 Städte übersehen hatte, die nur zb Kultur erwirtschafteten, obwohl ich grad Krankenhäuser "entdeckt" hatte und die 2-3 Städte dringend eines zwecks Wachstum hätten brauchen können. Für MICH also ist so ein auto-wakeup an sich ideal    und ich weiß nicht, wie groß Deine Reiche so sind, aber mein Spielstand mit der größten Nation hatte im Jahr 18xx (weiter bin ich nie gekommen, da ich entweder zu viele Probleme hatte oder aber schon früher einen Sieg errungen hatte) vielleicht 15 Städte - das ist dann nun wirklich nicht so viel, dass es nervt, wenn ab und an eine Stadt um ein neues Projekt bittet.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. November 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das wird dann schnell nervig.



Genau das möchte ich ja damit vermeiden.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Diese Projekte hab ich bisher noch gar nicht genutzt in Civ 6. Aber auch da: "früher" ist es mir echt oft passiert, dass ich 2-3 Städte übersehen hatte, die nur zb Kultur erwirtschafteten, obwohl ich grad Krankenhäuser "entdeckt" hatte und die 2-3 Städte dringend eines zwecks Wachstum hätten brauchen können. Für MICH also ist so ein auto-wakeup an sich ideal    und ich weiß nicht, wie groß Deine Reiche so sind, aber mein Spielstand mit der größten Nation hatte im Jahr 18xx (weiter bin ich nie gekommen, da ich entweder zu viele Probleme hatte oder aber schon früher einen Sieg errungen hatte) vielleicht 15 Städte - das ist dann nun wirklich nicht so viel, dass es nervt, wenn ab und an eine Stadt um ein neues Projekt bittet.



Wenn man über 20 Städte verwalten muss/kann/will, find ich einen Listenauftrag sehr praktikabel, besonders wenn man speziell Städte ausbildet, die man zur Einheitenproduktion nutzt und so mal bis zu 5 Einheiten in Auftrag geben kann, ohne dann alle 3-5 Runden eine weitere/neue Einheit auswählen zu müssen. Das hat auch in älteren Teilen bei Städtegründung um 1900 auch zur anfänglichen Stadtausbildung gut funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wenn man über 20 Städte verwalten muss/kann/will, find ich einen Listenauftrag sehr praktikabel, besonders wenn man speziell Städte ausbildet, die man zur Einheitenproduktion nutzt und so mal bis zu 5 Einheiten in Auftrag geben kann, ohne dann alle 3-5 Runden eine weitere/neue Einheit auswählen zu müssen.


 puh, so viel Einheiten bau ich eh nie, aber selbst wenn: die Produktion dauert doch an sich - bis auf die 3-4 "Topstädte" - Minimum 7-8 Runden pro Einheit. Da ist die Chance hoch, dass es schon längst ne neue Tech gibt für sinnvollere Einheiten oder Gebäude, so dass man nach  spätestens 2 gebauten Einheiten sowieso lieber mal was anderes in Auftrag geben sollte ^^ 



> Das hat auch in älteren Teilen bei Städtegründung um 1900 auch zur anfänglichen Stadtausbildung gut funktioniert.


 Aber das Bauen dauert doch grad in neuen Städten immer recht lange - das ist ja nicht so, dass du ne Stadt gründest und ohne Bauliste alle 2-3 Runden was neues in Auftrag geben musst, weil das vorige schon fertig ist ^^


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> puh, so viel Einheiten bau ich eh nie, aber selbst wenn: die Produktion dauert doch an sich - bis auf die 3-4 "Topstädte" - Minimum 7-8 Runden pro Einheit. Da ist die Chance hoch, dass es schon längst ne neue Tech gibt für sinnvollere Einheiten oder Gebäude, so dass man nach  spätestens 2 gebauten Einheiten sowieso lieber mal was anderes in Auftrag geben sollte ^^



Ich weiß ja nicht, ob wir zwei unterschiedliche Spielstile verfolgen, aber mein Reich setzt auf effiziente Produktion und ich versuche stets meinen Geldspeicher gut gefüllt zu halten.  
Und alles nur um ein Heer auszubilden, was mir bei allen anderen Völkern Genugtuung verschafft.  Ich ignoriere fast ausschließlich alle Siege bis auf Herrschaft.
Da ergeben sich dann nicht wenige Städtekonstellationen in denen ich vorwiegend Einheiten produziere und das auch jetzt mehrfach im 6.Teil in unter 5 Runden. Die Listen kann man ja auch wieder unterbrechen sobald man ein bestimmtes Gebäude benötigt.



> Aber das Bauen dauert doch grad in neuen Städten immer recht lange - das ist ja nicht so, dass du ne Stadt gründest und ohne Bauliste alle 2-3 Runden was neues in Auftrag geben musst, weil das vorige schon fertig ist ^^



Gut das könnte nun zu einem Relikt aus den älteren Teilen werden, da Bezirke nicht mit Gold gekauft werden können. Aber es war bei später Stadtgründung durchaus möglich und auch praktisch Produktionsgebäude gleich nach Gründung zu erwerben und die Produktion einer Stadt anzuheben, vorausgesetzt man besaß die Mittel. Und dann haben auch Listenaufträge von Gebäuden/Bautrupps etwas bewirkt und Arbeit erleichtert.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob wir zwei unterschiedliche Spielstile verfolgen, aber mein Reich setzt auf effiziente Produktion und ich versuche stets meinen Geldspeicher gut gefüllt zu halten.


 Das hört sich jetzt simpel an, aber wenn du viele Einheiten und Lager-Viertel mit Gebäuden hast, brauchst du natürlich zwangsweise auch weitere Viertel für Einnahmen, weil das teuer wird. Und du brauchst auch Gebäude zur Forschung, damit du nicht 100 Schwertkämpfer hast, während die anderen schon längst mit Infantrie rumlaufen...    und für die Produktion auch Gebäude und Boni, die Zahnräder bringen - grad wenn du nicht für nen Pikenier 15 Runden warten willst. Würde mich mal interessieren, was du da für Städte hast, damit du massenhaft in nur 5 Runden solide Einheiten bauen kannst, also was in Städten schon so alles vorhanden ist. Wie viele Städte hast du denn in einem normalen Spielstand insgesamt?


Und ganz ehrlich, da du sowieso nach Bauende einer Einheit die Einheit ja erst Befehle erteilen musst: ist es dann SO viel Mühe, auch den Bau einer neuen Einheit in Auftrag zu geben anstatt es per Liste zu machen? Bei Gebäuden versteh ich das ja sogar eher, weil dann die Produktion einfach weitergeht und du nach Fertigstellen eines Gebäudes nicht "belästigt" wirst - aber beim Einheitenbau wirst du ja so oder so nach Bauende zur Stadt geleitet und musst tätig werden. Daher find ich es jetzt selbst grad bei "Einheitenrush" nicht sooo schlimm, wenn es keine Listen gibt.  

btw: ist der japanische Anführer ein Vorfahre Merkels? ^^ Siehe Hände... ^^  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hört sich jetzt simpel an, aber wenn du viele Einheiten und Lager-Viertel mit Gebäuden hast, brauchst du natürlich zwangsweise auch weitere Viertel für Einnahmen, weil das teuer wird. Und du brauchst auch Gebäude zur Forschung, damit du nicht 100 Schwertkämpfer hast, während die anderen schon längst mit Infantrie rumlaufen...    und für die Produktion auch Gebäude und Boni, die Zahnräder bringen - grad wenn du nicht für nen Pikenier 15 Runden warten willst. Würde mich mal interessieren, was du da für Städte hast, damit du massenhaft in nur 5 Runden solide Einheiten bauen kannst, also was in Städten schon so alles vorhanden ist. Wie viele Städte hast du denn in einem normalen Spielstand insgesamt?



Also in meinem ersten Durchgang Kartengröße riesig muss ich jetzt schätzen. ich hatte zu Beginn der Moderne einen kompletten Kontinent unter Kontrolle, lass es da an die 20 Städte gewesen sein. Auf dem 2. Kontinent waren es aber auch schon eine handvoll Städte. 
Ich bau eigentlich immer früh nen Handels- und Produktionsdistrikt, in den drei, vier allerersten Städten dann auch noch Wissenschaft und Religion. 
Der Vorteil bei mir liegt vielleicht darin, dass ich spätestens im Mittelalter den ersten Feldzug beginne und schon erste vom Gegner ausgebaute Städte erlange.
In meinem derzeitigen Spielstand hab ich die Daumenschrauben angezogen, auf Kaiser bekommt der Computer doch so den ein oder anderen miesen Vorteil, dennoch stehe ich Mitte Industriezeitalter nun schon bei 11 Städten. Zwar haben einige der Völker schon Technologien der Moderne aber solange man dicht auf bleibt, kann man das alles mit älteren Einheiten kompensieren. An Geld mangelt es mir grad nicht, also kann ich gut und gerne Einheiten modernisieren und dadurch, dass es die Mechanik der Marionettenstädte nicht mehr gibt auch mal direkt in eroberten Städten eine der aktuellen Einheiten kaufen.



> Und ganz ehrlich, da du sowieso nach Bauende einer Einheit die Einheit ja erst Befehle erteilen musst: ist es dann SO viel Mühe, auch den Bau einer neuen Einheit in Auftrag zu geben anstatt es per Liste zu machen? Bei Gebäuden versteh ich das ja sogar eher, weil dann die Produktion einfach weitergeht und du nach Fertigstellen eines Gebäudes nicht "belästigt" wirst - aber beim Einheitenbau wirst du ja so oder so nach Bauende zur Stadt geleitet und musst tätig werden. Daher find ich es jetzt selbst grad bei "Einheitenrush" nicht sooo schlimm, wenn es keine Listen gibt.



Kann man so sehen, ich hatte die Funktion einfach gern genutzt, hat mir ein paar Klickereien erspart. 



> btw: ist der japanische Anführer ein Vorfahre Merkels? ^^ Siehe Hände... ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du beschwörst es noch herauf, der alternative Anführer Deutschlands wird noch Angela Merkel.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2016)

Mal eine Frage zum Kultursieg: wie deutet man die Zahlenwerte in der Übersicht? Siehe Anhang. Ich selber habe 171 Heimattouristen, und aus dem Ausland kommen 33 von 88 Auswärtstouristen zu mir, oder wie?

Und woher kommt der Wert 172 bei den beiden anderen Nationen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. November 2016)

Für den Kultursieg müssen die Auswärtstouristen im eigenen Reich die Heimattouristen in allen anderen Nationen übersteigen.
Da China in deinem Fall mit 87 den höchten Wert an Heimattouristen hat, musst du mindestens 88 Auswärtstouristen erreichen, um zu gewinnen.
Umgekehrt hast du selbst 171 Heimattouristen, daher müssen die KI-Spieler mindestens 172 Auswärsttouristen erreichen, wenn sie gewinnen wollen.
Du hast also eine sehr starke Verteidigung gegen einen fremden Kultursieg aufgebaut.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Für den Kultursieg müssen die Auswärtstouristen im eigenen Reich die Heimattouristen in allen anderen Nationen übersteigen.
> Da China in deinem Fall mit 87 den höchten Wert an Heimattouristen hat, musst du mindestens 88 Auswärtstouristen erreichen, um zu gewinnen.
> Umgekehrt hast du selbst 171 Heimattouristen, daher müssen die KI-Spieler mindestens 172 Auswärsttouristen erreichen, wenn sie gewinnen wollen.
> Du hast also eine sehr starke Verteidigung gegen einen fremden Kultursieg aufgebaut.


 okay, aber wie kommt man auf die 88? Kann man das aus den Werten irgendwie herleiten? D und China müssten also 172 haben, um mich zu besiegen, und haben derzeit nur einen bzw. 9 - sind das dann 1+9 MEINER Touris, oder sind es 1+9 ingesamt?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, aber wie kommt man auf die 88? Kann man das aus den Werten irgendwie herleiten? D und China müssten also 172 haben, um mich zu besiegen, und haben derzeit nur einen bzw. 9 - sind das dann 1+9 MEINER Touris, oder sind es 1+9 ingesamt?



Weil China 87 Heimtouristen hat, brauchst du mindestens 88 Auswärtstouristen, um ihn kulturell zu besiegen.
Die Heimtouristen sind quasi die Defensive und die Auswärtstouristen die Offensive.
China hat 9 Auswärtstouristen und Deutschland 1. 
Die zählen nicht zusammen. Weiß nicht, wie du da jetzt auf 1+9 kommst.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Weil China 87 Heimtouristen hat, brauchst du mindestens 88 Auswärtstouristen, um ihn kulturell zu besiegen.
> Die Heimtouristen sind quasi die Defensive und die Auswärtstouristen die Offensive.
> China hat 9 Auswärtstouristen und Deutschland 1.
> Die zählen nicht zusammen. Weiß nicht, wie du da jetzt auf 1+9 kommst.


 was ich meinte ist, ob die 9 und der eine Tourist die "Engländer" sind, die in D und China zu Gast sind, oder ob zB von den 9 Auswärts-Touristen in China es sowohl Deutsche als auch Engländer sein können.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was ich meinte ist, ob die 9 und der eine Tourist die "Engländer" sind, die in D und China zu Gast sind, oder ob zB von den 9 Auswärts-Touristen in China es sowohl Deutsche als auch Engländer sein können.



Das können sowohl Deutsche als auch Engländer sein.
Der eine in Deutschland kann auch ein Chinese sein.
Wo die Auswärtstouristen herkommen, spielt im Grunde ja keine Rolle.
Für dich kannst du das ja sogar sehen.
Von deinen 33 Auswärtstouristen kommen 12 aus Deutschland und 21 aus China.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das können sowohl Deutsche als auch Engländer sein.
> Wo die Auswärtstouristen herkommen, spielt im Grunde ja keine Rolle.
> Für dich kannst du das ja sogar sehen.
> Von deinen 33 Auswärtstouristen kommen 12 aus Deutschland und 21 aus China.


 jo, dann wäre das geklärt


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2016)

Super - hab gerade mit dem Kongo verloren, WEIL ich Ägypten besiegt hab. Klingt doof, isses auch... Kongo kann keine Religion gründen, und es war nur noch Ägypten und Norwegen übrig - und im Moment meines Sieges gegen Ägypten hat somit automatisch Norwegen "Religionssieg" eingefahren, weil die ja in dem Moment die einzige Religion stellen...   so was dämliches, ich war ansonsten in allen Kategorien vorne... 

Aber ne Frage zu den Belagerungs-Einheiten: Reicht EIN zB Turm neben der Stadt aus, damit die Truppen die Mauern ignorieren, oder gilt der Bonus nur, wenn die Einheit von dem Feld aus angreift, auf dem der Turm steht? ^^  bei letzterem frag ich mich, wie man denn dann überhaupt Kriege führen will, wenn man erstmal 400 Jahre lange Einheiten bauen muss


----------



## MichaelG (16. November 2016)

Warum hast Du dann nicht Norwegen zuerst platt gemacht?

Oder parallel beide? Oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. November 2016)

Oder den Religionssieg abgeschaltet, wenn man schon mit Kongo spielt.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Oder den Religionssieg abgeschaltet, wenn man schon mit Kongo spielt.


 Es war ein Spiel mit Zufalls-Civ, daher hatte ich vorher den Reli-Sieg nicht verändert. Zudem hatte ich so oder so nicht bedacht, dass dann das Spiel vorbei ist, sobald außer mit nur noch EINE Nation übrig ist


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber ne Frage zu den Belagerungs-Einheiten: Reicht EIN zB Turm neben der Stadt aus, damit die Truppen die Mauern ignorieren, oder gilt der Bonus nur, wenn die Einheit von dem Feld aus angreift, auf dem der Turm steht? ^^  bei letzterem frag ich mich, wie man denn dann überhaupt Kriege führen will, wenn man erstmal 400 Jahre lange Einheiten bauen muss



Das geht aus der Beschreibung beim Rammbock und Belagerungsturm nicht eindeutig hervor, dennoch werden sich diese Einheiten ähnlich dem Aufklärungsballon, also das mindestens alle angrenzenden Einheiten den Bonus auch abstauben, verhalten. 
Also ein Belagerungsturm bzw. ein Rammbock reicht oft aus um eine Stadt innerhalb von mehreren Runden einzunehmen. Paar Bogenschützen (oder besser) und ein paar Krieger/Schwertkämpfer mit Unterstützungseinheit, dann noch ein wenig angreifen/heilen und die Stadt fällt.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Das geht aus der Beschreibung beim Rammbock und Belagerungsturm nicht eindeutig hervor, dennoch werden sich diese Einheiten ähnlich dem Aufklärungsballon, also das mindestens alle angrenzenden Einheiten den Bonus auch abstauben, verhalten.
> Also ein Belagerungsturm bzw. ein Rammbock reicht oft aus um eine Stadt innerhalb von mehreren Runden einzunehmen. Paar Bogenschützen (oder besser) und ein paar Krieger/Schwertkämpfer mit Unterstützungseinheit, dann noch ein wenig angreifen/heilen und die Stadt fällt.


 okay, danke. Die Frage, die ich mir stellte, war halt, ob sich der Bau "lohnt". Oft reichen 5-6 Nahkampfeinheiten, wenn man vor dem Jahr 1000-1500 angreift, und wenn man dann stattdessen nur 3-4 Nahkampfeinheiten braucht, aber noch 3-4 Türme bauen müsste, sind teils echt Jahrhunderte vergangen vor allem wenn man "nur" 5-6 Städte hat, und nach Kriegsende hat man dann dutzende von noch nicht gebauten Projekten   

Das ist das einzige, was mich etwas stört: baut man in einer der Städte, die nicht unter den Top 2 der produktionsstärksten Städte sind, mal eine stärkere Einheit, dann dauert das extrem lang - und dazu kommt noch der Weg bis zum Kampf. Da kann es schnell mal 30 Runden dauern, nur um 2 Schwertkämpfer zu bauen und zum nervenden Barbarendorf zu bugsieren...  und die betroffenen Städte wiederum haben dann viel Zeit vergeudet, in denen das Wachstum stagniert


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist das einzige, was mich etwas stört: baut man in einer der Städte, die nicht unter den Top 2 der produktionsstärksten Städte sind, mal eine stärkere Einheit, dann dauert das extrem lang - und dazu kommt noch der Weg bis zum Kampf. Da kann es schnell mal 30 Runden dauern, nur um 2 Schwertkämpfer zu bauen und zum nervenden Barbarendorf zu bugsieren...  und die betroffenen Städte wiederum haben dann viel Zeit vergeudet, in denen das Wachstum stagniert



Da sollte man frühestmöglich Handelsrouten etablierten, um Produktion aus seinen bessergestellten Städten zu den schwächeren zu schicken. Und immer schön Häfen bauen, das gibt nochmal einen zusätzlichen Handelsweg.



Spoiler



Bis man dann auf einer riesigen Karten über 100 Handelsrouten verfügbar hat und der Fuchs, der man ist, unterhält die auch alle. Sodass jede Runde so um die 5 Routen neu zugeordnet werden wollen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Da sollte man frühestmöglich Handelsrouten etablierten, um Produktion aus seinen bessergestellten Städten zu den schwächeren zu schicken. Und immer schön Häfen bauen, das gibt nochmal einen zusätzlichen Handelsweg.


 Das ist klar, aber BIS man endlich Häfen und Handelsbezirke bauen kann UND diese auch fertig sind, ist es schnell mal schon MIttelalter, und man es bis dahin oft mit Horden an Barbaren zu tun, die vor allem dann die einzige bisher verfügbare Handelsrouter immer wieder mal plündern - fast immer mit nem doofen Späher, den die eigene Handvoll Soldaten auch nicht einholen kann...  man kann zB endlich Handelsbezirke bauen, das dauert aber dann zB 25 Runden - gleichzeitig nähern sich Barbaren - also erstmal 10 Runden lang einen weiteren Schwertkämpfer bauen, allein um die einzige Handelsroute zu sichern. Und für beide Dinge zusammengenommen stagniert die Stadt wiederum beim Wachstum für 35 Runden - da ist dann ganz schnell eine ganze Zeitalterära vorbei... 

Und was noch dazukommt: meistens hat man zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nur so 5-6 Städte, und die Boni betragen gerade dann, wenn die Städte noch nicht größer als 10 sein, was da an sich IMMER der Fall ist, oft nur einen einzigen Produktionspunkt - auch nicht die Welt...


Was ich btw. nicht ganz verstanden hab: wenn da bei der Handelsroute steht zB 2Produktion + 2Nahrung: ich nehme an, dass die Stadt, aus der der Händler startet, diesen Bonus dann BEKOMMT - oder bekommen sogar BEIDE beteiligte Städte den Bonus?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. November 2016)

Kann ich verstehen. Jedoch hatte ich solch argen Probleme eher selten, eben weil bei mir, in so ziemlich jedem Spieldurchlauf, ein nicht zu kleines Heer schon an den Grenzen anderer Zivilisationen steht. Oder wenn ein Gegner meint mir nach 8 Runden Krieg zu erklären, dann lass ich auch mal den Gegner kommen und schlage nach dem anfänglichen Scharmützel zurück. Sowas kann man dann auch nur auf Gottheit erleben. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich btw. nicht ganz verstanden hab: wenn da bei der Handelsroute steht zB 2Produktion + 2Nahrung: ich nehme an, dass die Stadt, aus der der Händler startet, diesen Bonus dann BEKOMMT - oder bekommen sogar BEIDE beteiligte Städte den Bonus?



Die Stadt, die den Händler losschickt bekommt den Bonus, sollte es einen Bonus für die Zielstadt geben, ist der aber nochmal separat gekennzeichnet. Hatte ich aber bisher nur gelegentlich bei Handelswegen zu anderen Zivilisationen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Jedoch hatte ich solch argen Probleme eher selten, eben weil bei mir, in so ziemlich jedem Spieldurchlauf, ein nicht zu kleines Heer schon an den Grenzen anderer Zivilisationen steht.


 und wie machst du das so früh? Damit du viele Einheiten bauen kannst, brauchst du ja mehrere Städte mit ner gewissen Größe und sicher auch manche Modernisierung - allein schon die Siedler für 5-6 Städte zu bauen dauert ja teils schon 60 Runden selbst mit Städten, die schon ne Wassermühle haben, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man "nebenbei" noch vielleicht 6-7 Einheiten baut  ^^   und wenn man wiederum nicht auch noch zB ne Kornkammer baut, wächst die Stadt erst gar nicht genug, damit man relativ gut produzieren kann... ^^


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. November 2016)

Gleich zu Beginn Einheiten produzieren, dauert doch ohne Modernisierungen auch nur 4-6 Runden. Dann hat man so nach 20 Runden schon ne handvoll Einheiten. Irgendwann ist soviel Gold zusammen, dass man sich einen Siedler kaufen kann und die nächste Stadt gründet.
Und Städte einnehmen ist, solange noch keine Mauern errichtet wurden, sowas von einfach.  Das hat mir der Gegner in meiner allerersten Stunde in Civ 6 sehr gut veranschaulicht. Und wenn es Mauern gibt, zermürbt man eben die Stadt bis die Verteidigungsanlagen fallen, heilt seine Einheiten und macht dann den Rest. Sollte die KI mal verhältnismäßig schlau agieren und nicht mit den Einheiten fliehen, dauert es ggf. etwas länger. 
Auch die negativen Auswirkungen, die ein Krieg in Civ 5 auslöste sind im 6. Teil nicht mehr so schlimm. Gut Kriegsmüdigkeit ist noch vorhanden, aber das Marionettenstadtsystem existiert nicht mehr und eroberte Städte können fast ohne Einschränkungen in die allgemeine Produktion eingegliedert werden.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Gleich zu Beginn Einheiten produzieren, dauert doch ohne Modernisierungen auch nur 4-6 Runden. Dann hat man so nach 20 Runden schon ne handvoll Einheiten. Irgendwann ist soviel Gold zusammen, dass man sich einen Siedler kaufen kann und die nächste Stadt gründet.


 Also, wenn ich erstmal NUR Einheiten baue, hab ich ganz schnell nur noch sehr wenig Einnahmen, selbst wenn es nur 4-5 Einheiten sind - auf Gold für nen Siedler kann ich dann lange warten...  ^^  



> Und Städte einnehmen ist, solange noch keine Mauern errichtet wurden, sowas von einfach.


 ich spiele bewusst mit weniger Civs, als für die Kartengröße vorgesehen, damit ich ne höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit darauf hab, dass die anderen Civs nicht so nah an mir dran sind und ich expandieren kann. D.h. ich siedle lieber als zu erobern.

Aber so oder so: selbst mit 6 Städten, die alle schon Größe 8-12 hatten, plus 10 Schwertkämpfern im Land verteilt ist es mir schon zu oft passiert, dass ein Barbarendorf neu entsteht, was ich nicht bemerke, und dann ein 40-ründiges Katz&Maus-Spiel losgeht, bei dem ich Einheiten und Händler verliere... gerade diese besch!&§#% Späher nerven, davon haben die Barbaren auch überdurchschnittlich viele. Die tauchen auf und sind dann wieder verschwunden, haben dabei aber eben zB nen Händler hochgenommen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber so oder so: selbst mit 6 Städten, die alle schon Größe 8-12 hatten, plus 10 Schwertkämpfern im Land verteilt ist es mir schon zu oft passiert, dass ein Barbarendorf neu entsteht, was ich nicht bemerke, und dann ein 40-ründiges Katz&Maus-Spiel losgeht, bei dem ich Einheiten und Händler verliere... gerade diese besch!&§#% Späher nerven, davon haben die Barbaren auch überdurchschnittlich viele. Die tauchen auf und sind dann wieder verschwunden, haben dabei aber eben zB nen Händler hochgenommen.



Ja dass kenne ich auch, hat man einmal einen Späher ignoriert und dann vielleicht ein, zwei Barbareneinheiten, die an der Staatsgrenze vorbeiziehen, kann man sich daraufgefasst machen, dass bald eine ganze Horde Geländefelder brandschatzt. 
Wobei man sagen muss, dass die KI der Barbaren um einiges besser ist, als die der anderen Computergegner. 


Ich hatte eigentlich immer genug Gold um den Siedler, mal einen Handwerker zu Beginn zu kaufen. Wie gesagt eine handvoll Einheiten, wären so um die 5 Krieger/Bogenschützen. Bei dem Herrschaftssieg wird einem ja die Kampfstärke des Gegners angezeigt, ist man da bei der Hälfte der Punktzahl des Führenden reicht das oftmals aus. Sollte die KI mal durch Patches dazulernen könnte sich in der Hinsicht vielleicht mal was ändern, bisher kam ich aber immer gut zurecht. 
Die reichen um der mal aggressiv vorgehenden KI Paroli zu bieten oder auch selbst eine Stadt einzunehmen. Später kann man durch die Politiken sich den Unterhalt der Einheiten verringern anfangs 1 Gold pro Runde, später dann 2. Damit kann man dann auch relativ viele Einheiten zur gleichen Zeit besitzen. Dann noch den Goldbonus für Handelswege oder Verdopplung des Handelsbezirkertrags und man hat auch auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden keine Goldprobleme.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ja dass kenne ich auch, hat man einmal einen Späher ignoriert und dann vielleicht ein, zwei Barbareneinheiten, die an der Staatsgrenze vorbeiziehen, kann man sich daraufgefasst machen, dass bald eine ganze Horde Geländefelder brandschatzt.
> Wobei man sagen muss, dass die KI der Barbaren um einiges besser ist, als die der anderen Computergegner.
> 
> 
> ...


  vlt. nervt es mich nur zu sehr, dass ich nicht in Ruhe alles bauen kann, was "neu" und sinnvoll ist. Was mich zB auch wundert, und das Wort passt gut: spätere Weltwunder dauern echt SEHR lange. Wozu soll ich zB nen Eifelturm im Jahr 1840 bauen, wenn die Bauzeit 80 Jahre beträgt und dabei dann auch alles andere, was die Stadt vlt brauchen würde, unter den Tisch fällt? ^^


----------



## flloyd (22. Dezember 2016)

Ist es "normal", das auf einmal sprichtwörtlich Dutzende Kampfpanzer und Raketenartiellerien der Barbaren (!) direkt herum um meine Städte spawnen? Die kommen nicht irgendwo her, sondern es macht quasi *plopp* und dann stehen 6 - 9 Rote Einheiten um meine Städte herum. Seit vielen Runden beseitige ich die, aber es tauchen mehr neue auf, als ich wegschaffen kann  Ist das im Sinne der Erfinder oder ein "bug"?

Hier mal ein bild davon:
https://www.imagebanana.com/view/gtvml5vh/civ6barbarenmacht.jpg


----------



## fabo-erc (22. Dezember 2016)

@flloyd kann es sein das die bürger in deiner stadt unglücklich sind und daher revoltieren?

-fabo


----------



## flloyd (22. Dezember 2016)

fabo-erc schrieb:


> @flloyd kann es sein das die bürger in deiner stadt unglücklich sind und daher revoltieren?



Du hast recht, das sind eroberte Städte denen es an Annhemlichkeiten mangelt   Finde es aber ziemlich irreführend, dass dann Barbaren als Einheiten auftauchen und nicht irgendwelche "Partisanen" der ursprünglichen Bevölkerung.

Die Annehmlichkeiten kann ich gleichzeitig auch kaum errichten, weil es dafür an Bevölkerung mangelt. Ebenso sind alle Luxusgüter bereits erschlossen. 

Wirkt etwas unausgegoren so eine "Rebellion"


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2016)

flloyd schrieb:


> Du hast recht, das sind eroberte Städte denen es an Annhemlichkeiten mangelt   Finde es aber ziemlich irreführend, dass dann Barbaren als Einheiten auftauchen und nicht irgendwelche "Partisanen" der ursprünglichen Bevölkerung.
> 
> Die Annehmlichkeiten kann ich gleichzeitig auch kaum errichten, weil es dafür an Bevölkerung mangelt. Ebenso sind alle Luxusgüter bereits erschlossen.
> 
> Wirkt etwas unausgegoren so eine "Rebellion"


 was ist mit Religion, Nahrung usw. ? Hinzu kommt halt, dass die erstmal sowieso "in Aufruhr" sind. Vielleicht musst du ein paar Gebäude auch einfach kaufen, um es zu verhindern.


----------

